
Ask HN: Bonding Internet Connections - Gustomaximus
Hi Guys - I&#x27;m based in Australia and have slow ADSL2+ (4Mb&#x2F;1Mb down&#x2F;up). I live semi rural so have limited to no mobile reception. I can get &#x27;skymuster&#x27; which is a satellite connection that should provide about 20Mb down. That said I&#x27;ve has mixed reviews like it 1) stops working in heavy rain plus 2) accounts are limited to 200bg and I probably use double that in a month and 3) I run my mobile calls over wifi so worried about the latency of satellite only.<p>I’ve started looking at signing up to both services to get the best of both and  bonding these 2 connections. The solution to bond connections that keeps showing up is Speedify. There doesn’t seem to be a huge amount of options for a non-technical person like me.
I&#x27;m wondering if people have any recommendations on the best way to bond 2 internet connections?
======
brudgers
If it were me, I would put each service on it's own wifi device/network and
switch between networks based on my own whims. In a perfect world, it might be
perfectly automated. But spending a minute to switch networks is a tradeoff
I'd be willing in exchange for having the machine do what I want.

[https://askubuntu.com/questions/53499/how-to-merge-
multiple-...](https://askubuntu.com/questions/53499/how-to-merge-multiple-
internet-connections-into-one)

